# Solved: YouTube QuickTime question mark? Firefox



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I finally decided to try Firefox. It's okay, but when I try to play a video in YouTube my QuickTime Player comes up with a question mark, and the video doesn't play. I've downloaded Adobe Flash Player, but I can't get it to play in FireFox.

Interestingly enuf, the Flash Player started playing a video in Maxthon, but when I switched to FireFox, I still getting the message of the Question mark in QuickTime.

My other computer is working fine with FireFox, Flash Player, and YouTube. I've checked all over for a setting that will enable FlashPlayer to start working, but I can't find it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks,

Xico


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The plugins for Firefox are different than those for Maxthon (IE). You might try uninstalling and reinstalling QT so that it will detect the presence of Firefox and install the correct plugins.

The Adobe plugins are available for Firefox on their site.

In all cases, unless the installer tells you specifically otherwise, be sure that your browser is closed when installing a plugin so that it will install properly.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, thanks Elvandil! :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check your FF preferences, too, since it is possible to block Flash and other downloads.Be sure what you want is unblocked. Good luck, *xico*.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I checked everything I could think of, did a total reinstall of QuickTime Pro, but no soap, or no quicktime. On other U Tube sites, my real player kicks in, but whenever QuickTime comes up, I get the error message . . . a question mark. I'm wondering if it would be betttter to reinstall FF? Maxthon and IE2 still work with QuickTime as does the other computer. 

Thanks, Evandil! :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Check this:

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=321638


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow! Have not done the work yet, but that site is a goldmine of information. Thanks again, Evandil! :up:


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Evandil! 

I guess the problem is solved, which means I can use FF to watch YouTube videos, but I went back to an earlier version to do it. Apparently there's a bug in 2. but it isn't a consistent bug. 

Thanks for that site! Wealth of information! :up:  

I guess I'll mark it solved!


----------



## tibbs1122 (Jul 15, 2007)

well right wen i downloaded the new version of itunes for my phone, the problme just started, im not sure exactly what happened, its probably a prblm in the updating and dloading of the plugins.


----------

